
1 Million Linux Kernels Booted for Vast Botnet Simulation - Anon84
http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/1-Million-Linux-Kernels-Booted-for-Vast-Botnet-Simulation-67720.html
======
jff
Ok, I actually work with Ron and Don, so let me see if I can clear up some
questions to the best of my understanding.

Re: wglb and wmf "How can they not know how botnets work"--everyone knows that
botnets "work" by collecting hundreds or thousands of other people's computers
and controlling them remotely to do your 3V1L bidding. We also know that the
human brain works by moving electrical impulses through neurons, but that
doesn't help you predict what somebody is thinking. This simulated bodnet
basically means they have a botnet in a bottle, and a big one at that. That
should allow them to look into interactions among computers as the botnet does
stuff and allow them to test possible countermeasures at will. As for "when in
doubt use brute force", brute force would have been buying 1,000,000 Dells and
stacking them in a warehouse.

Re: grinich The machine room is really just a standard sort of thing, big air
conditioners, raised flooring, and whatever the modern equivalent of Halon is.
And white lights. The reason it looks so crazy is that the photographer came
in with a bunch of colored lights and set things up that way. That desk isn't
in there normally, because it's far too noisy (and cold) to work in there when
you don't have to. Also, that's not Thunderbird in the background; Thunderbird
isn't even in that room. It's just an exciting picture to keep the press
happy.

------
wglb
So I am left with the question "how can they not know how botnets work", which
was oft repeated in the article. Also left dangling was how a million kernels
is going to help this problem.

~~~
wmf
They don't know the emergent properties of botnets (which by definition are
not obvious from reading the code) and clearly they took the saying "when in
doubt use brute force" to heart.

------
grinich
That server room looks like it's right out of a Spielberg action movie rather
than a research institute.

~~~
rminnich
We have floor tiles that are "high flow", cast aluminum which means 50% of
them are not there. The photographer but nice lights under the floor. He did a
lot of interesting lighting. Trust me, it's the machine room.

-Ron

